# Old time reefer



## yardmaster54 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good looking reefer. I have not seen it before.


----------



## djjeffr (10 mo ago)

Very nice reefer. What gauge & who's the manufacturer?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks to be from MTH, ho scale.
Very nice, may pick one up myself for my milk&dairy siding...


----------

